# Discuss: Best APEC member countries skyline



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

1- Shanghai
2- New York
3- Hong Kong
4- Chicago
5- Chongquing
6- Guangzhou
7- Shenzhen
8- Jakarta
9- Moscow/ Mexico City
10- Bangkok/Tokyo
11- Singapore/Toronto
12- Kuala lumpur
13- Manila
14- Mumbai 
15- Sydney
16- Melbourne/Houston
17- San Francisco
18- Perth/Montreal/Miami/LA
19- Tianjin/Seattle 
20- Auckland/Hanoi/Santiago


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Some of the ranking is ok, but Moscow and Mex C are much too high and Sydney, Seattle, and Melbourne too low. 

I'd re-rank more like:

1- New York
2- Hong Kong
3- Shanghai
4- Chicago
5- Chongquing
6- Guangzhou
7- Shenzhen
8- Singapore/Toronto/Melbourne
9- Tokyo/Sydney
10- Kuala lumpur/Seattle
11- Miami/LA
12- Manila
13- Bangkok/Jakarta
14- Philly/Brisbane
15- San Francisco/Houston
16- Atlanta/Minneapolis/Calgary
17- Moscow/ Mexico City
18- Perth/Montreal/Dallas
19- Tianjin/Mumbai/Santiago
20- Auckland/Hanoi


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Some of the ranking is ok, but Moscow and Mex C are much too high and Sydney, Seattle, and Melbourne too low.
> 
> I'd re-rank more like:
> 
> ...


Moscow lower then Calgary? Minneapolis? Atlanta? LOOOOOOOOL


human187 said:


> И все-таки Москва - огромный город, застроенный многоэтажными домами. Но этот эффект не так просто запечатлеть:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PBCH said:


> 29.06.14.


And close this thread. Its a provocation. Best EU skyline are closed.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Moscow should be at the top outside of some Chinese cities with 2x more buildings.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Everyone rates skylines differently. Some primary based on size, others on arrangement and layout, others on architecture styles, and others on a combination of factors.


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, here we go again. A post where somebody doesn't agree with someone else opinion, followed by an entire showcase of skyline pics.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

If we are to rate cities with 300m+ using only completed buildings
source: emporis.com

1- New York/ Chicago/ Guangzhou/Hong Kong: 6 completed
2- Shanghai /Shenzhen : 4 completed
3- Moscow/ Kuala Lumpur : 3 Completed
4- Houston / Busan: 2 Completed
5- LA/ Incheon/Chongqing/Bangkok/Hanoi/Osaka/Gold Coast City : 1 completed

Please add a few more in case I have missed!


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Jakarta/Bali in top 10 for sure :cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mexico City Skylines

*Reforma Avenue skyline*



ind-Erick said:


> Algunas Fotos que he Tomado:
> 
> 
> DSC02833 por in-dErick, en Flickr
> ...


*Santa Fe skyline (México City suburb)*



ARTPOPaleex said:


> Me gusto. aunque tenga unos cuantos meses


Mexico City

Santa Fe Area skyline 



ARTPOPaleex said:


>


:cheers::cheers:

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Busan didn't make it on anyone's top 20 list here as usual, which hosted APEC in 2005.
However, in my opinion, Busan's skyline deserves to mention here since the buildings over 200m are more than 10, not to mention the building over 400m is U/C.


Flickr에서 Aaron_Choi님의 _DSC4720-Edit


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Haeundae Beach at night (해운대 해수욕장)



citypia said:


> picture by nzeozzang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Another Pic of Mexico City - Skyline of Santa Fe Suburb*



joxxrgelr said:


> . _ Ciudad de México _
> 
> 
> Mexico City par Dk_67, sur Flickr



:cheers:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Great photos from Busan I think it will compete with likes of HK and Shenzen in the near future!


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

May be not the best...
Just would love to share the Night Skyline of World's 2nd Largest Megacity :

*JAKARTA*


Jakarta Skyline by acencen, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14079477357



Jakarta The Jungle of Concrete by hanafichi, on Flickr


Jakarta Cityscape by budinarendra, on Flickr


Jakarta Cityscape by budinarendra, on Flickr


Vertigo by ftan99, on Flickr


Jakarta at Dusk by ftan99, on Flickr


Goodnight Jakarta by Hartati Setiawan, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Reforma Avenue Skyline - Mexico City *



gratteciel said:


> Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma por francerobert2001, en Flickr





:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Santa Fe Skyline - Mexico City*



ind-Erick said:


> DSC03290 por in-dErick, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1561 por in-dErick, en Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

This is basically a 'World's Top 20 Minus Dubai' as nothing else outside of APEC makes the cut. Moscow might squeak into my top 20, but only by a hair.

01. New York
02. Shanghai
03. Hong Kong
04. Shenzhen
05. Chicago
06. Guangzhou
07. Toronto
08. Chongqing
09. Tokyo
10. Kuala Lumpur

11. Melbourne
12. Singapore
13. Beijing
14. Tianjin
15. Nanjing
16. Manila
17. Bangkok
18. Jakarta
19. Seoul
20. Moscow


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

seaniscoming said:


> Busan didn't make it on anyone's top 20 list here as usual, which hosted APEC in 2005.


Busan just misses my cut off. It has better presence and balance than much larger Seoul, but gets nipped at the tape by a few other skylines. I really like the Busan skyline, but it needs a few more towers to get in the conversation.

On a related topic, Melbourne is pint sized compared to most of the other skylines in my top 20, but it's near flawless. It has no weaknesses other than the point I just alluded to. Grow baby, grow!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Toronto in the top 10, you serious?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Toronto in the top 10, you serious?


If you check all the top 10 lists on SSC, a good half of people have Toronto in their top 10. Your ranking of Moscow is far more questionable. Practically no one puts Moscow in their top 10 and its skyline is smaller than Toronto's. The data backs that up if you bothered checking. Mexico City doesn't belong in a top 10 either.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

isaidso said:


> If you check all the top 10 lists on SSC, a good half of people have Toronto in their top 10. Your ranking of Moscow is far more questionable. Practically no one puts Moscow in their top 10 and its skyline is smaller than Toronto's. The data backs that up if you bothered checking. Mexico City doesn't belong in a top 10 either.


haha, how many 300m+ has Toronto got and compare that to Moscow?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Next you're going to argue that Taipei has a better skyline than New York because New York has no 500m building. You're now embarrassing yourself for all here to see.

Moscow builds a 339m building and one that's 302m and you think that automatically vaults it into a top 10 and ahead of tons of other cities with bigger skylines? :hammer:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## LA fierce (Oct 27, 2010)

isaidso said:


> Next you're going to argue that Taipei has a better skyline than New York because New York has no 500m building. You're now embarrassing yourself for all here to see. Moscow builds a 339m building and one that's 302m and you think that automatically vaults it into a top 10 and ahead of tons of other cities with bigger skylines? :hammer:


Good point...


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Next you're going to argue that Taipei has a better skyline than New York because New York has no 500m building. You're now embarrassing yourself for all here to see.
> 
> Moscow builds a 339m building and one that's 302m and you think that automatically vaults it into a top 10 and ahead of tons of other cities with bigger skylines? :hammer:


Top10? No. Top 20. Yes. Moscow has 5 supertalls (373/352/339/309/302). But it does not give a good Skyline. Just in Moscow a lot of tall buildings, and not only in the MIBC Maybe Toronto, Chicago and New York, he is not overtaken. But other cities in North America are much worse skyline. It always amazes me how you underestimate Moscow.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China




a1788111 said:


>





little universe said:


> By Fellow SSC Member *YannSZ (Yann Le Berre)* from flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...






blakexu said:


>


 :cheers:





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Pls don't forget the Chinese Capital: *BEIJING (the Northern Capital)*
​














*Beijing - 北京*










Guomao at Dusk by pamhule, on Flickr









DSC_9516 by 秋田少年, on Flickr









IMG_2800 by 贵格陈, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

OOOOOOPS, and don't forget the former Chinese Capital: *NANJING (the Southern Capital)*
​
















*Nanjing - 南京*
Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *深入南京的夏天* from gaoloumi.com






















By* 戊辰小管* from gaoloumi.com













By *丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com

























​


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Busan just misses my cut off. It has better presence and balance than much larger Seoul, but gets nipped at the tape by a few other skylines. I really like the Busan skyline, but it *needs a few more towers to get in the conversation*.


Busan needs a few more towers to get in the conversation? 
Actually, Busan already has similar amount of towers or more towers than some cities on the lists, even on your some Top 20 cities.

OK, let's briefly compare Busan with Toronto then.
Toronto is ranked 7th on your list while Busan didn't make it any one's list here.

According to CTBUH, *Toronto has 11 completed buildings over 200m *without a building over 300m.
*Busan also has 11 completed buildings over 200m *with a building over 300.(BIFC is already completed)

In conclusion, Busan and Toronto have same 11 completed towers over 200m.
Howerever, you make Toronto as no.7 on the list while Busan is still not enough to get even in the conversation? 
What makes you Toronto so high?
Isn't it just because Toronto is your beloved canadian city since you are from Canada?

Don't get me wrong.
I am not arguing that Busan has to be on the list or Toronto has to be lower on the list since I don't care the rankings here.

I merely want to point out that some people have bised views here. That's all. 

SORCE : 
Toronto http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/create.php?list_city=CA-TOR&search=yes

Busan : http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/create.php?list_city=KR-PUS&search=yes


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

METRO MANILA


Ardej said:


> _by Christian Bederico_





808 state said:


> by Kit Agad
> ^^an old photo





808 state said:


> by Bong Bajo


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

As for Moscow, I carefully looked into the data of Moscow, even though many sources are not that reliable.

Anyway, according to CTBUH, Moscow actually has already *10 completed towers over 200m*, which is already very comparable to Toronto.
I mean Mosow is quite different to Taipei which has only 4 towers over 200m.
My point is that Moscow is already an affluent city in terms of the number of tall skyscrapers.

Don't get me wrong,
I am not saying that Moscow has to be in top 10 or any position on the list.
I am saying that Moscow is not a city which has only few tall towers like Taipei. That's it.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Moscow has 15 200+ towers (19 190+)
1 OKO South ( U/C Now ~ 345m after completed 352m)
2 Mercury (Com. 339m)
3 Federation East (U/C now ~ 330m after completed 373m)
4 Eurasia (T/O 309m)
5 CoC Moscow (Com. 302m)
6 Naberezhnaya Tower C (Com. 268m)
7 Triumph-Palace (Com. 264m)
8 CoC SpB (Com. 257m)
9 Evolution (T/O after installing crown 255m)
10 OKO North (T/O 245m)
11 Federation West (Com. 242m)
12 MSU main building (Com. 240m)
13 Imperia (Com. 239m)
14 Mosfilm tower 1 (Com 213m)
15 Hotel Ukraina (Com 206m)

16 Mirax Plaza A (T/O 193m)
17 Tricolor 1 (T/O 192m)
18 Tricolor 2 (T/O 192m)
19 Continental ( Com. 191m)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Blackhavvk said:


> Moscow has 15 200+ towers (19 190+)
> 1 Mercury (Com. 339m)
> 2 CoC Moscow (Com. 302m)
> 3 Naberezhnaya Tower C (Com. 268m)
> ...


I count only *completed towers*, not T/O buildings and U/C.
If we count T/O buildings, of course, the number of buildings in many cities would be changed.

I erased your T/O buildings, U/C ones and a tower below 200m, then Moscow has *10* completed towers after all in your data. 
The same number from CTBUH,

Anyway, don't worry, brothers from Russia.
The city which has 10 completed towers is already very an affulent city, Moreover, Moscow has really promising and bright future to the road to super-skyscrapercity with lot of U/C.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

seaniscoming said:


> As for Moscow, I carefully looked into the data of Moscow, even though many sources are not that reliable.
> 
> Anyway, according to CTBUH, Moscow actually has already *10 completed towers over 200m*, which is already very comparable to Toronto.


Toronto is at 11 200m+ buildings completed with another 4 topped out so Toronto's number is basically at 15 today. Moscow isn't far behind in this category, but when one looks at all buildings in different height categories, Toronto is noticeably larger.

Built 300m+
Toronto 0 (CN Tower: to argue that it has no visual impact is ridiculous, but I'll exclude it to make certain people happy)
Moscow 2

Built 200-299m
Toronto 11
Moscow 10

Built 100-199m
Toronto 202
Moscow 122


When one also includes buildings U/C and Proposed, *Toronto's lead over Moscow widens even further*.


Built, U/C, Proposed 300m+
Toronto 2
Moscow 5

Built, U/C, Proposed 200-299m
Toronto 35
Moscow 14

Built, U/C, Proposed 100-199m
Toronto 377
Moscow 137


One really only need look at photos to realize that the Toronto skyline is considerably bigger than Moscow's. This is only part of the downtown:


Cloudy by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Blackhavvk said:


> Top10? No. Top 20. Yes. Moscow has 5 supertalls (373/352/339/309/302). But it does not give a good Skyline. Just in Moscow a lot of tall buildings, and not only in the MIBC Maybe Toronto, Chicago and New York, he is not overtaken. But other cities in North America are much worse skyline. It always amazes me how you underestimate Moscow.


Arguing that Moscow is misplaced in a top 10 doesn't mean someone is underestimating Moscow's skyline. It is my opinion, but it's also one based on looking at the data and trying to be objective. Quantitatively, the data suggests that Moscow is 20th largest in the world so my views on the Moscow skyline aren't off base. We should also consider what's built or exists today, not what is going to be built. Presently Moscow has 2 super talls, not 5. 

I do think Moscow deserves a top 20.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

isaidso said:


> This is basically a 'World's Top 20 Minus Dubai' as nothing else outside of APEC makes the cut. Moscow might squeak into my top 20, but only by a hair.
> 
> 01. New York
> 02. Shanghai
> ...


:lol:
Ok lets compare Chongqing, Kualalampur, Beijing , Bangkok, Jakrta skylines which are way way superior to Toronto skyline

for Beijing and Jakarta you can compare for your self in the first page of this thread!

Chongqing,

(c)spotila



















Kuala Lumpur,










Bangkok,









with all forms of common sense its impossible to compare the beauty of these skylines to Toronto which really lags behind!


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Presently Moscow has 2 super talls, not 5.
> .


Why two? It just finished. 1) Moscow Tower. 302m. 2) Mercury Tower 339m 3) Eurasia Tower 309m. Here are under construction already exceeded 300 meters 4) OKO tower. now ~ 350m. 5) The Federation Tower now ~ 330m.
The remaining words totally agree with you.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Buildings are usually not counted as completed till the crane comes down. By this definition, is Moscow now at 3 rather than 2 super talls? Eurasia is now completed (no crane)?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> :lol:
> Ok lets compare Chongqing, Kualalampur, Beijing , Bangkok, Jakrta skylines which are way way superior to Toronto skyline


For me, a quantitative measure is a starting point. From there a skyline falls or rises up my ranking based on layering, architectural diversity, quality, iconic structures, layout, skyscraper density, having a good focal point, and overall impression. 

Taking into account all the factors I deem relevant, Toronto is better than all of those skylines you've mentioned. A lot of other people on SSC seem to agree with me. Some people put Kuala Lumpur and Chongqinq ahead of Toronto. A case can be made for those 2, but for the others the argument is much weaker. Btw, you yourself ranked Kuala Lumpur and Beijing behind Toronto and now you're saying they're _'way way superior to the Toronto skyline'_? Which is it? 

I might add: If you disagree with someone, that's fine, but responding with sarcastic replies, laughing at people's posts, and/or mocking them reflects poorly on you. It's not likely to result in constructive discussion either. Every single one of your replies has been rude and condescending. Is that representative of the kind of person you are?


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree.. Toronto is better than those cities mentioned.. despite of its size being smaller than them.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Kuala Lumpur and Chongqing are closest to Toronto of them all. Jakarta and Bangkok's skylines have size, but fall down in lots of other areas. Beijing's skyline scores well in every area except scale. It's skyline is considerably smaller than Toronto's.


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Jakarta, Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/30915...iSg-oT85uf-o5XDZ8-o4dAiN-o69mxW-nNLnGf-o69Y7u

Credit photo: *Antara / Fanny Octavianus*


----------



## atomx (Sep 28, 2014)

*Bangkok Thailand*



















Ekaphon Maneechot‎


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

JAKARTA

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr

instagram: @aanelmustafa


----------



## atomx (Sep 28, 2014)

*BKK*









Aey SrirathSomsawat









GR020387-HDR by Six Tin, on Flickr 








Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Singapore Skyline


bbq said:


> Taken from Tanjung Pinggir beach, Batam, Indonesia


----------



## atomx (Sep 28, 2014)

*Bangkok


*








*Sayompoo Leathkitphiphopkun
*








Punnawit Suwuttananun








Punnawit Suwuttananun
*Thankyou Great Photo By Khun Punnawit Suwuttananun*


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

JAKARTA The Capital of Southeast Asia's Biggest Economy









my lovely jakarta by mata mayke, on Flickr

my jakarta by mata mayke, on Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape by Dino Adyansyah, on Flickr


----------



## atomx (Sep 28, 2014)

Bangkok 











Aey SrirathSomsawat








IMG_0189 by palakorn sinsuksai, on Flickr

Bangkok skyline by ernst christen, on Flickr 

Bangkok skyline by ernst christen, on Flickr


----------



## MXMJ (Oct 21, 2013)

Stunning View of Makati (Metro Manila)



Jose Mari said:


> _06|15|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

México City



ind-Erick said:


> Hi, Some Pics From July 31st
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06947 by in-dErick, en Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

according to some pictures in this thread..
my top 10 rank for best APEC member countries skyline is :
1.Hongkong
2.Singapore
3.Shanghai
4.New York
5.Tokyo
6.Beijing/Moscow
7.Jakarta/Bangkok
8.Hanoi/Busan
9.Mexico City
10.San Fransisco/Sydney

just my2cent
:cheers:


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

My personal list:
01. Chicago
02. Hongkong 
03. NYC
04. Shenzhen /Shanghai
05. Toronto / Singapore
06. Kualalumpur / Jakarta
07. Metro Manila / Tokyo
08. Moscow / Seoul
09. Melbourne / Bangkok
10. Mexico City / Santiago


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

Happy *70th INDEPENDENCE DAY* *The Republic of Indonesia* 

*@ SCBD (Sudirman CBD) Jakarta*



 

 

 


Photos by Ethaniel​


----------



## Tokyo/Manila (Dec 2, 2012)

Jack Fruit said:


> My personal list:
> 07. Metro Manila / Tokyo



^^
:cheers:


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

just want to enliven this thread, which has two months with no new post.

*JAKARTA*




































​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

It's been over 1 month with no new post at all...
Just to enliven this thread.. here post from Jakarta again :

JAKARTA - A small part of the city skyline from afar..


Dito Roso said:


>





Jack Fruit said:


> JAKARTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

cocono said:


> *México City - Reforma Avenue*
> Por Jaime Tarragona


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## atomx (Sep 28, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Hijacked much? Why is it deemed OK for four users to continually spam every thread?

Cities that appear messy with chaotic planning and substandard architecture will rarely feature in my top rated skylines.
China features highly due to a range of factors. The powerful, tall and dramatic skylines of many Chinese cities gives them a distinct advantage but it's not always about height for me or size it is also about location, planning and the quality of architecture. 

Hong Kong and New York are untouchable and a class well and truly above the rest. Their size, finesse, variety blow everyone else out of the water. 

When supertalls are a feature in Australia cities their ranking might improve slightly. Moscow has a lot of potential as does Shanghai. KL leaves it's neighbouring cities of Bangkok, Jakarta and Manila for dead (these cities have potential but poor planning, corruption and lower quality architectural outcomes holds them back). Unfortunately Singapore's skyline isn't to my taste but it is much better planned than it's neighbours. There are also a number of US cities that rate well but are significantly less impressive than The two big guns. 

I have visited most of these cities, some multiple times. I have also visited most that I mention and deliberately don't include. Seeing a city in pictures is never the same as enjoying it and actually experiencing it first hand. 


Hong Kong
New York
Shenzhen
Sydney
Shanghai
Melbourne
Toronto
Moscow
Kuala Lumpur
Chongqing
Guangzhou
Chicago


----------



## atomx (Sep 28, 2014)

HK

Honh Kong panorama by Pavel Dvorak, on Flickr


----------

